# Getting frustrated now and then - Dont know what I want to do in life



## Banjo (Apr 25, 2010)

*Dear forum,* first I am sorry if this is not the right forum to post this personal "problem". 

I am a 23 year old Swede. Sometimes I am getting frustrated about the topic of education, career and job. First I took some courses in IT, then I noticed it was nothing for me and took some courses in Spanish at the university since I am interested in languages. Afterwards I studied a short education in commerce. I am more into relation between humans, culture, society and the human thinking than nature science and maths (I hate maths). I have the feeling from my family that they want me to be succesful, or maybe that is just what I want myself, I dont know, but I guess I want to have success in this area? I just know I dont want to get stuck working as a caretaker as I will this summer, taking care of retards, which is a job not developing any inch of my self .:frustrating:

I worked mostly with telemarketing and as a caretaker. I hated telemarketing since it was boring, monotone and an ass-licking selling method where you could slightly lie to adjust the truth to the customer. Taking care of disabled people someone has to do though, but it feels like being manservant and to be a honest, a job for fat hillbilly ladies here around. Not a young man. I also feel so damn stupid with this job, I have a hard time to come up with smth to say. What do I say to a mentally disabled person who understands words like "sit" and "go" but not "introvert" or "charisma" :mellow:

I think I belong being an INFP to the personality if that helps to get some answer on this topic, I am not quite sure though. I am quite introvert, but not shy. I really enjoy photographing but so far I am a complete novice. Walking around in the woods creating beautiful photos is so damn energy giving, but I also enjoy writing now and then. And I love travelling. Some people call me bohemian, and I am quite a loner I guess, when it comes to work. I am also lazy to be honest. I use cannabis for recreational purposes, when abroad. Smoking it in Sweden would be like getting a pile of wood up your arse as punishment, I also have a odd taste for music compared to others in my ages (jazz, 60s, finnish/russian folk music etc), I am not a freak though, as others I enjoy beers on saturday and a good steak. 

I prefer to work alone on my own time and with my own projects. I hate deadlines, authorities, trends and superficial interests. I really hate recruiters asking incredible stupid questions about my personality (I feel it like they are questioning me as a person and not my qualities). In Sweden there is a common question on job interviews: "What is the most negative thing you can tell about yourself?", I would probably answer (if I was totally honest): "I hate these type of questions, and I will never answer to it." :crazy:

I guess with my interest a freelance writer or photographer would be a great job, but its damn hard to get a living on this and I want to "live from my job", I want my job to be a hobby too kind of. I thougt of publishing a book, again, it seems more like a hobby. I thougt of starting an e-bay company. I thougt of studying Law. I thougt of being a language teacher. I even thougt of, well everything! :shocked: I know that I dont want to get bounded to doing one thing, but at the same time I want something work-related to identify myself with. Or at least it feels like that...

Now I am quite young and some might answer me to take a few jobs, and think more of what I should do in the future during the time I earn some money. No, I do not want to have lousy stupid job with incredible naive colleagues and bosses who earns money thanks to _me_. I know that this may sound incredible egoistic at some points and me being indifferent in some other aspects. But I am me, and me am I. Or smth.
If thats your advice, please say something more. :laughing:

What is your advice to me?


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

The only practical advice I can give you is to reach out and try new things.. It's no good, nothing new, I know. 

You already have a lot of interests but if you feel you lack that "guidance"/special interest I'd have to say "try out a few more new jobs or courses". You could discover something on the way. 

Maybe you're searching for something else? Maybe a job is not what you're really looking for. Self-discovery and introspection will help you find something you like. I couldn't say "take this job, these studies", it's something you must find out for yourself. PC could help you understand yourself better- reasoning, motives and behaviour. In the meantime, just take a few courses. 

I recommend the enneagram, if you're unknown to it, welcome aboard:wink:.


----------



## Banjo (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks, great answer! Even if its not what I want to hear, its probably the best to hear. It might not be a job...Im restless to my nature too...It might be smth else. Who knows. I decided to get my exam in languages, which I studied 1/3 of, in a slow pace. Now I at least have _one_ goal. And this autumn I will probably travel to Portugal and meditate alot until then to find my inner self, it might be a goal. I dont know. I think I need some goals. :crazy:

I read a bit about enneagrams and did some quizes and I got number 4 :tongue:


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

Banjo said:


> *Dear forum,* first I am sorry if this is not the right forum to post this personal "problem".
> 
> I am a 23 year old Swede. Sometimes I am getting frustrated about the topic of education, career and job. First I took some courses in IT, then I noticed it was nothing for me and took some courses in Spanish at the university since I am interested in languages. Afterwards I studied a short education in commerce. I am more into relation between humans, culture, society and the human thinking than nature science and maths (I hate maths). I have the feeling from my family that they want me to be succesful, or maybe that is just what I want myself, I dont know, but I guess I want to have success in this area? I just know I dont want to get stuck working as a caretaker as I will this summer, taking care of retards, which is a job not developing any inch of my self .:frustrating:
> 
> ...



SO THERE IS SOME ONE IN MY SHOE AFTER ALL !!!!!!!!!! Well since i have this problem i just apply for any job vacancies i know of. I,m in teaching now, its not my i deal, but its better than being idle!!!!!! In the mean while i am studying to be an Environmentalist! It's compatible with my personality( little human contact, too introverted!) You should Choose one that goes with your personality And is stable as well


----------



## Hielito (Dec 2, 2009)

You remind me a lot of myself and what I'm thinking of, you like so many things but have too high expectation to stay in a job that dosen't make you feel are discovering who you really are may be? I might be bit more social though, I just have to be in constant interaccion with people. Now my main focus is living a self sustainable lifestyle, have been growing lots of spices at home and now I'm going to grow vegetables in a garden, but most food I dumsterdive which ideally is not the perfect thing if you want to be really independant from the retailers but at least I'm not paying for it, and I'm redusing the wastefullness in society. I love to grow things and cook food, might even want to start up a restaurant someday(no dumsterdive obiously). Want to live a simple lifestyle and not have to think so much about a carreer and be able to play music, do the kinds of sports I like and have lots of people around me. What intrests me is making a good impact on other peoples lives and help them eat and be healthy and know the nature around them, that I get to learn more about through some study. I guess I would be happy to learn lots of things but I'm afraid they all mix into a stage I can get some degree out of maybe that is no the most important thing, allthough it would be kind of nice.


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

> I hate deadlines, authorities


Me too. That's why I'm working towards becoming a freelance translator. Work from home, pick your own projects/deadlines, etc. That's an idealized version, the reality is a bit more gritty and difficult at times, but working towards an ideal is a good thing.



> I am more into relation between humans, culture, society and the human thinking


Considering your interest in languages to begin with, you might also be interested in translation or interpretation - it's a job field that facilitates communication between different cultures and countries, between humans, etc...

Another idea may be to work in the diplomatic field, foreign offices, etc, either in Swedenland or as a Swedish official overseas.

If you're more interested in your own culture primarily, you may want to take up sociology or maybe psychology.


----------



## Banjo (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi again, an update (some months later) on my "professiona"l lif, I prefer to call it "possible ways to survive linked with my mayor interests" though.

I am studying an online distance course in English at the uni here, (which in Sweden, counts as much as a class room attended course), and will continue studying for an exam, Bachelors degree in English + Spanish. With this structure on my studies, I later can go for studying a master to become a teacher, study a master in translation or continue studying interpretation. So, I can leave my choices open, this is probably very typical me. And probably very typical my personality type. Which I think is INFP. To leave something open for changes...Online courses also makes me flexible, and an exam, well an exam is an exam. I also can have whatever work I can get, without worrying for classroom time.

I might have got an extra job as a teacher in Spanish for beginners next spring, once a week. Which would make a good experience to test the teacher thing out, it depends on if they get people attending the course or not. Badly paid, but a start. Still, now I can might tesit out! My old Spanish teacher also told me she could use me sometime if she's sick or such, but she seems to have forgotten me so will have to call her.

I also got to write an article for a big backpacker's site in Sweden, after having visited a Greek island for one month. Badly paid this also, but it covers the flight ticket on 50€ or such, and maybe a start to get some professional critiques on my writing. But I was supposed to contact the editor one week ago, but I never really started to write seriously, so here I am, discussing a new deadline with him. LOL? 

I also bought a digital body to my old camera lenses, so now I can go out and take photographs til the batteries are out.

Now I just need an extra job! Which I might have with the place where I worked with mentally disabled people this summer. Going to call them. And Hielito, you sound like one of my best friends, who is a chef, constantly dreaming about a small restaurant in the mountains where he and his staff lives and grow their own food, I will ask him for help with making a cookbook I think, with recipes from my region of birth!

So summary, I am a writer (or do I have to get published to call myself that?), a novice photograper, a part time teacher- to - be, and a language student. 

Do I sound very typical some kind of personality type with this update, when it comes to work life?


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

you said this: "I am more into relation between humans, culture, society and the human thinking than nature science and maths (I hate maths). "

you also said this: "And I love travelling."

And this: "I prefer to work alone on my own time and with my own projects. I hate deadlines, authorities, trends and superficial interests."

And this: "I want my job to be a hobby too kind of. I thougt of publishing a book, again, it seems more like a hobby."

Dear friend, I think you might want to consider becoming an anthropologist. This profession might satisfy all your desires as listed above. I took an anthropology course in college; it was VERY interesting.

Read up on what an anthropologist does here: www.princetonreview.com/Careers.aspx?cid=8

Best wishes.


----------

